# Mise à jour 10.4.7 et ibook bloqué



## jack21 (5 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'effectuer la mise à jour de Mac osx 10.4.7 et après redemarrage de mon Ibook G4, celui est bloqué sur l'écran gris avec la pomme depuis bientot 1h maintenant.
A votre avis est-ce normal ou alors les ennuis commencent?
merci de votre aide.


----------



## marctiger (5 Juillet 2006)

Regardes toujours dans "Préférences système/Démarrage" si c'est bien ton Disque qui est séléctionné ?


----------



## Souvaroff (5 Juillet 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Regardes toujours dans "Préférences système/Démarrage" si c'est bien ton Disque qui est séléctionné ?


 Euh je ne voudrais pas dire mais Si l'ordi mouline avec la pomme gris pendant 1h je pense qu'il arrive pas a demarrer et donc pas acceder aux "Preférences Système/demarrage"

Par contre Demarre sur le disque d'installation de OSX en maintenant la touche C enfoncée au demarrage & Utilise utilitaire de disque, fais une fois une reparation de ton disque dur
Vois si il te sort pas une erreur « la tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec » !!


----------



## misterbizz (5 Juillet 2006)

salut ben disons que si il attend devant son ecran gris depuis une heure, il peut pas trop allez dans les prefs du syst&#232;me non ?
le mieux c'est d'&#233;teindre la machine et de voir si tout repart comme avant. Sinon ce n'est pas normal du tout. Tiens nous au courant si le probl&#232;me persiste .
ahhhhhh grill&#233;


----------



## marctiger (5 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Euh je ne voudrais pas dire mais Si l'ordi mouline avec la pomme gris pendant 1h je pense qu'il arrive pas a demarrer et donc pas acceder aux "Preférences Système/demarrage"
> 
> Par contre Demarre sur le disque d'installation de OSX en maintenant la touche C enfoncée au demarrage & Utilise utilitaire de disque, fais une fois une reparation de ton disque dur
> Vois si il te sort pas une erreur « la tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec » !!


Oui, j'ai été un peu vite , en effet et en démarrant sur le CD d'install, il peut aussi choisir son disque de démarrage (après réparations bien-sûr) .


----------



## jack21 (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour et merci d'avance de votre aide.
J'ai essayé de booter sur mon DVD, puis j'ai lancer l'utilitaire de disque pour tenté de réparer.
J'ai obtenu 2 messages d'erreurs:
*"nombre invalide d'enregistrement de segments"
"erreur: la tache sous-jacente a signalé un echec à la fermeture"*

Merci.


----------



## jva (6 Juillet 2006)

Pareil pour moi.
Après avoir fait ma MAJ 10.4.7, je n'ai plus eu de safari, d'accès à Office, etc... dans un premier temps.
Après avis au SAV, j'ai formaté mon DD (aïe, çà fait un peu mal quand même... première fois en 10 ans). Après un redémarrage avec une petite annonce suspecte (genre "erreur n° tant à tel endroit") il a bien voulu redémarrer. J'y ai réinstallé tout ce que j'avais (Gimp, opéra, openoffice, etc...)
Puis, j'ai voulu lui demander d'activer airport.
Là est apparu un message d'erreur système demandant d'éteindre l'ordi.
Depuis, j'essaie de le rallumer, j'entends la musique de démarrage et puis... plus rien.
Donc, retour au SAV cet après-midi car je n'aime pas trop bricoler ces machines.
:hein: :hein:


----------

